# Ski buddies to France (3 Valleys) 27 Jan - 5 Feb 2012



## elfrida (Dec 8, 2011)

We have booked a chalet and a licensed ski coach to ski 3 vallies on 27 Jan, which can cater 14 ppl. A group of 4 suddenly unable to join us due to personal reasons. Anyone interested to take up the place?

We have 8 ppl now, can cater 6 more at max.

BA flight to Geneva
Private coach from/to Geneva to Les Allues
Chalet at Les Allues (100m from Gondola) 8 days 7 nights, including breakfast, tea and 6 nights dinner
Lift tickets 6 days
licensed Coach accompany, I think probably 1.5 days for each group (or can join together as bigger group if similar level)

All inclusive price is $17,000 per person, plus airport tax & surcharges

There are 2 triple rooms available as well, if 3 ppl share a room. Price can down to HK$16,000

let me know if anyone interested 

Cheers,
Jen


----------

